# Powermatic Lathe



## jasonb (Feb 17, 2019)

Joining the big boys club. Brought home a Powermatic A lathe. Came with face plates, hollowing setup, strong hold chuck, original and 2 robust tool rests and a few other odds and ends!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice grab Jason!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 17, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice grab Jason!!!


Thanks got it dissambled it and loaded into my Pilot without much issue. Now need to reassemble and get a place wired up for it.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Congrats! Please let us know how it work out with photos, etc. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2019)

Jason, I saw that on FB, nice grab man!!! I'm glad you got it, it was tempting, heck of a deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smitty (Feb 17, 2019)

Congratulations. That lathe should serve you well for a very long time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 17, 2019)

Tony said:


> Jason, I saw that on FB, nice grab man!!! I'm glad you got it, it was tempting, heck of a deal!


Thanks Tony. At $1700 I figured I couldn't go wrong. I was actually 2nd in line but got lucky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 17, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Thanks Tony. At $1700 I figured I couldn't go wrong. I was actually 2nd in line but got lucky.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 17, 2019)

Our club has one, and I wear a bib at every club meeting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2019)

Very cool happy for you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 17, 2019)

That's a good buy, Jason, especially with the other stuff. You won't be disappointed. I have an "A" also. I haven't had an issue with it yet in the 4-5 years I've had it. Good luck.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (May 4, 2019)

Finally got er wired up and going.
1st lesson: Bigger lathe = bigger mess.

I must say it was abit more intimidating today turning a large chunk of wood on something with a lot more power than my mini lathe.

Here is a piece of yellow birch I started to rough out tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 4, 2019)

I missed this original post, congrats! I have a 3520a also. Fantastic deal you got, lots of nice extras, does the remote switch turn it on as well as off, or just a kill switch?


----------



## bamafatboy (May 4, 2019)

Congrats, nice lathe. I can only dream.


----------



## jasonb (May 4, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I missed this original post, congrats! I have a 3520a also. Fantastic deal you got, lots of nice extras, does the remote switch turn it on as well as off, or just a kill switch?


Both on and off. Prior owner put magnets on back so it can be placed about anywhere.


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2019)

Still jealous Jason!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 5, 2019)

Are you going to leave the bark edge on the outside? I think it would look great that way.


----------



## jasonb (May 5, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Are you going to leave the bark edge on the outside? I think it would look great that way.


I would like to, but trying to get it rounded out, not sure much will be left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

